# Buying a Tornador?



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to purchase a tornador for my interior. I already have a compressor so appears to be quite a cheap option.

Looks like this:
http://futureproducts.biz/

How can I purchase on in the UK? I have found them in the US and Germany but they wont ship to the UK. Does anyone know where I can get one? :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Autotec on here has one, you could drop him a PM, and I think some Autosmart reps are carrying them, but may be wrong. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60459&highlight=tornador


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone know roughly how many ££ these beasties are ?

TIA


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

About £50 according to this thread :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71875&highlight=tornador

Edit - looks like it should be nearer £90...


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks! I have pm'd Autotec.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the AS rep that demo'd one at the Dodo day said AS had a 12 month exclusive Uk contract, so you'll probably need to source one through them in some way...


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

How do I find a AS rep?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Go on the www.autosmart.co.uk website and ask who your local reps are


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> the AS rep that demo'd one at the Dodo day said AS had a 12 month exclusive Uk contract, so you'll probably need to source one through them in some way...


Did it look a worth while tool ?

I hate interiors (nooks & crannies) although the video looks like its a good tool - its always better to see one working in the flesh IMO.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I thought it was pretty cool, although takes a bit of practice to get as good as the guy in the vid 

if you were doing a lot of interiors then it would be a no brainer for me, but a bit too much effort perhaps for just 1, although I have to say I'm tempted now the compressor is hooked up close to the garage door 

I'm like you and hate all the nooks and crannies - JamesB even did quite a good job on my carpets with it when he used it.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brill am going to order one at the end of the month from my closest rep. I have heard the cleaner that comes with it is not brilliant, can anyone reccomend one?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

G101 :thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> G101 :thumb:


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

trying to get some better prices for a Group Buy, so watch this space. No idea if it will work?


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok cool, I had a chat with my local rep and it is going to cost £80, which i dont thinks too bad. When were you planning the group buy for? I am thinking of getting one at the end of the month.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

G101 FTW :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

i had a play with one of these when i has at autosmart HQ in shenstone valeting the franchise trucks before the go out, the lab bloke there just had them on test (yes autosmart have the rights for them) and they let me loose on one and a can say they are really good for crap carpets, gets all the little bits of dust and stuff out and really good at getting sand out of carpets, when i using it they was using brisk in it


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

bought one yesterday, tried it today, will take some getting used to though.
fab piece kit.
done a 04 fiat punto, rear seats very grubby come up minto ! :doublesho

i had to have a play at the dash,air vents etc.. and yes, i'm impressed.
the tornador liquid (£15) is a bit potent in confined spaces.

apparently AG tried to get rights, but because AS are selling loads they got toldlol


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

got an Audi A4 in on sat, water staines front seat and pi$$ stain on rears i'll take sum before & afters and post em


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Just bought one myself, and a Aromatek :doublesho, bank managers going to love me this month, very good bit of kit, takes alittle fiddeling to get them balanced right for the spray, great for roof linings, no more spray in your eyes, and hair. Got mine for £85 inc the liquid cleaner and Bio-Brisk, a bio cleaner. Rep said one of the guys used a mix of AS Finish in his for the dash, then gentle wiped over with a MF, will have a play around properly soon. Can use most liquid based cleaners...G101, Brisk, APC ect


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho i must've been conned outta a fiver then lol
£75 + 15 liquid oh, and 5lt finish 5lt highstyle 5lt g101 

gotta wait for the coil air line though, outta stock think they're about 20 quid.
my AS rep didnt recommend using other liquids though  probably cos of the warranty :lol:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

had one demo'd yesterday,but not heavy duty enough for my application doing commercials,faired well on grubby seats and handbrake gaitor crevices,struggled on stippled rubber flooring,in the end no quicker than apc spritz,selection of brushes and an ordinary blow gun

video for those interested


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

there is attachments available for foaming too, havent looked into that yet though


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> had one demo'd yesterday,but not heavy duty enough for my application doing commercials,faired well on grubby seats and handbrake gaitor crevices,struggled on stippled rubber flooring,in the end no quicker than apc spritz,selection of brushes and an ordinary blow gun
> 
> video for those interested


seen this before, this is what inspired me 
didnt like the price tag, but it's only money eh
if you have the liquid turned up too much it uses it far to quickly ££££'s


----------



## tony81 (Apr 4, 2008)

Good tool I loaned one of the as rep and though it was very good, autosmart do a special chemical for use with it which is pretty good.


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah its called tornador liquid.. £15+vat

got an audi to try it out on (again) tomorrow

the punto was just grubby no real stains but really good job
it's still yet to prove its self


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

looking good, the seats came up quite well,
the tornador didnt dry them as well i thought but whilst doing the rest of the car for approx 5hrs, the halogens sped the drying time.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

never got as far in that vid as cleaning carpets. looks good

might have to see if i can borrow one off the AS rep


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I will be buying one of these at the end of the month for sure after that video!


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

mind you, the 'after pic' was after doing only 2 slow passes with liquid on and about 4 with just the air, then vacuumed, and probably knocked at least 45mins off the job (an extra cup of coffee)
excellent for drying the wheel nut hollows too :thumb:


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Forgive me for asking a potentially stupid question, but I am concerned at jetting liquid under such high pressure around the instruments of the car - couldn't you inadvertantly create water/liquid ingress behind the instruments and bugger up the electrics and displays?

Looks good on trim and carpets though.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Jules said:


> Forgive me for asking a potentially stupid question, but I am concerned at jetting liquid under such high pressure around the instruments of the car - couldn't you inadvertantly create water/liquid ingress behind the instruments and bugger up the electrics and displays?
> 
> Looks good on trim and carpets though.


Looking at the pics and the guy in the video says - 'its not as wet as it looks' , there shouldn't be any problems , all your switchgear is recessed back and wiring is usually pretty much out of the way so as not to get into contact with any water. I would however be a 'little' more carefull around LCD displays (stereo / sat nav etc) as most have foam inserts / surrounds to prevent excess vibration / shock etc and this 'may' get damaged over time if used in excess.

I am going to be getting one next week and will try and post a pic of behind the dash to show any water forced behind the trim :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

waiting for a price, but really want one myself. 

What is everyone using in theirs fo these reviews? I dont have anything suitable so would probably do G101.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I will be trying G101 / Megs APC - can't really see their own product being much different if any.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

my rep said,if you use "heavy duty" liquids,(so if your thinking of using tardis in it to blast the sills, think again) it would possibly wreck the diaphram contained within ,thus invalidating warranty,so beware chaps if ordering one !! weak g101 was said to be ok though ,he used brisk low foam for the demo


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

after watching a few vids on youtube, people are using it for the engine bay, has anyone with one tried it on the engine bay?

also, they do a foam gun, do AS sell that add on and if so have they tried it?


----------



## Smart Chemist (Jun 17, 2008)

Some interesting questions here so thought I'd give you the official line - I am part of the Autosmart team that brought the Tornador into the UK.

Uses: We found the gun gives faster results than other methods in many detailing applications, is great for cleaning inaccessible areas (seat ribs, vents, door pockets,consoles, area between seats, panel gaps, underbonnet, panel badges) and delicate surfaces (leather, headlinings, convertible roofs, spoilers / bodykits where paint is often softer). It is not designed for "heavy" dirt and grime.

Chemical choice - Do not use solvents, acids or caustics - they will damage the gun and your lungs! For "interior" applications we recommend a neutral cleaner like the Tornado Clean that comes with the gun. If you need to go stronger we recommend Hazsafe not G101 as it can damage the gun. A recent development is using the gun to apply Tango to polish paintwork, trim and doorshuts. The gun can also be used with many other Autosmart products, your local distributor will be able to advise you further.

Electrics - I've seen the American videos on youtube. We would not recommend spraying liquid directly onto electrics / switch gear and have found you get good results using air only. Saying that we did try to damage electronics during testing without success. It could be that the "spiral" spray pattern does not force water directly into the components like normal sprays.

Foam Gun - The foam gun is not a version of the Tornador so no plans to bring into the UK at the moment.

If you want to know more about the Tornador Gun we have produced a technical guide - your local distributor will be able to get you a copy or contact us direct at www.autosmart.co.uk

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Smart Chemist said:


> Some interesting questions here so thought I'd give you the official line - I am part of the Autosmart team that brought the Tornador into the UK.
> 
> Uses: We found the gun gives faster results than other methods in many detailing applications, is great for cleaning inaccessible areas (seat ribs, vents, door pockets,consoles, area between seats, panel gaps, underbonnet, panel badges) and delicate surfaces (leather, headlinings, convertible roofs, spoilers / bodykits where paint is often softer). It is not designed for "heavy" dirt and grime.
> 
> ...


Top info! Thanks. I have had a chat with my rep and am picking one up and the end of the month (pay day!)

Could you use APC in it? Such as Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner or Tesco Daisy All Purpose cleaner, say 1:10?

Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## Smart Chemist (Jun 17, 2008)

We found that different chemicals can damage the gun so our warranty only covers products from our range that we have tested with the gun.

I havn't tried the particular products you mention so I can't give you any specific advice though as a general guideline the closer to pH neutral the less chance of damage.... and avoid products containing "glycol" type solvents.

Chris


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Chris.

I have just ordered one off of Simon my local guy in Bristol

Thanks for the heads up post on this product. I have just got some G101 and did plan on using that at a high dilution rate. But having read your post I will get some of that Hazsafe stuff that you mentioned:thumb:

Chris 424....
Having read what Chris has said above I would not use APC or Daisy in your Tornador as G101 is as safe as APC on most things where as Daisy cannot be used on Fabrics and has plenty of warnings about what surfaces it is Ok to use on.

Hope this helps. Getting mine in just over a week


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Chris 424....
> Having read what Chris has said above I would not use APC or Daisy in your Tornador as G101 is as safe as APC on most things where as Daisy cannot be used on Fabrics and has plenty of warnings about what surfaces it is Ok to use on.
> 
> Hope this helps. Getting mine in just over a week


Yeah I think I will just use the stuff that comes with it or some HazeSafe.
Thanks tho! :thumb:


----------



## Smart Chemist (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Quixxman

If you're going for higher dilutions i.e. > 1:10 then you should still be okay with G101 - its just that Hazsafe gives similar performance without the risk when used stronger. From experience we know that products tend to get used stronger than recommended so we tend to err on the side of caution.

Chris


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Smart Chemist said:


> Hi Quixxman
> 
> If you're going for higher dilutions i.e. > 1:10 then you should still be okay with G101 - its just that Hazsafe gives similar performance without the risk when used stronger. From experience we know that products tend to get used stronger than recommended so we tend to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Chris


Is hazsafe not a TFR rather than an APC ?

wouldn't be something I would _normally_ associate with cleaning carpets & trim ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

My AS rep has just dropped me one off - got a couple of bottles of the proper cleaning fluid too.

Had a quick play - excellent little product, seems to be 'the' product for interiors , no traces of dust etc in the nooks & crannies and hard to reach places.

I will have more of a play and report back !


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, maybe a bit cheeky, but would you be willing to say what you paid for it? 

Also, does it need a lot of air (not got a huge compressor).


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think they do vary depending on the Rep / franchise but I think I just paid £90 - got some other stuff too (can't help buying ) 

I have an ikkle compressor and its pushed 'slightly' - It needs 8 - 8.5 bar . My compressor is 8 bar max and although it works fine (in my eyes) i'm sure better performance would be obtained from a better compressor.

It will be available for people to play with at the North West Meet on 13th July for those interested.


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

would it be better if i buy this rather than a george ??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no. you NEED a george, you dont need to have one of these.

its more of am additional item rather than a necessity


----------

